# Gentoo Linux reboot funktioniert nicht



## xunnamedx (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo ich habe Gentoo linux installiert, und mein Problem nach der Basis Installation logge ich mich normal ein. Aber wenn ich den Befehl reboot eintippe passiert nichts ist das normal oder hab ich da ein Paket nicht. also shutdown -r now funktioniert.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (17. Juni 2005)

> # etcat belongs /sbin/reboot
> Searching for /sbin/reboot in * ...
> sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86



Schau mal nach, ob du das Paket hast.


----------



## JohannesR (17. Juni 2005)

Also wenn er das Paket nicht hätte, wäre Holland schon ziemlich in Not!  Ausserdem gäbe es sonst auch ein "command not found"... Allerdings bin ich auch etwas ratlos. Evt. musst du einfach weiter shutdown nutzen.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (18. Juni 2005)

Bis vor kurzem war das noch masked. Hab das an meiner alten esearch-Datenbank gesehen. Aber bei dem "command not found" hast du natürlich Recht. =)


----------

